# Small schooling fish for new tank



## gazza19 (22 Nov 2012)

Hi,

First post here. I'm setting up my first scaped & planted tank this weekend so it will be a while before the fish are introduced but just want some advice on suitable candidates to check out.

Tank is 40 x 40 x 40cm and 50 litres.

Ideally I'd like 2 schools of small fish around 2cm max, about a dozen of each would be about right?

Any suggestions? 
Because the tank is a cube and quite high is it feasable to choose a school that would prefer the top and another for the middle of the tank?
If the tank wouldn't sustain 2 species then I'm not adverse to a single species tank.

Thanks in advance
Gazza


----------



## krazypara3165 (22 Nov 2012)

Might just be me but two dozen would be overkill for that tank, I think two smaller shoals of -
6-8 or maybe just the one shoal around 12? Fish wise ive always been a bit partial to neon and glowlight tetras but I am aware thats not to everyones tastes!


----------



## Ady34 (22 Nov 2012)

Check out some if the micro rasbora species. They would be ideal. Maybe some galaxy rasboras.
I'd agree with krazypara that 2 dozen would be too many and I'd be looking at around a dozen fish max. 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## gazza19 (22 Nov 2012)

Thanks, I'll revise my quantities. The galaxy rasboras look nice.

Ady - It was your forum chain with the Aquanano 40 that got me started! Just love the look of your tank, so much so that I've bought the same tank and looking to replicate in my clumsy way the look that you have acheived. Can't wait to start this weekend!


----------



## Ady34 (22 Nov 2012)

gazza19 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll revise my quantities. The galaxy rasboras look nice.
> 
> Ady - It was your forum chain with the Aquanano 40 that got me started! Just love the look of your tank, so much so that I've bought the same tank and looking to replicate in my clumsy way the look that you have acheived. Can't wait to start this weekend!


 8) and thanks.
Good luck with the tank mate, ive found it to be a really nice nano, although i dont like the supplied light.
Google image micro rasboras or micro/nano fish, theres a few others worth a look too. Microrasbora Kubotai are understated, Ember tetras too, and chilli rasboras are nice. Sparkling gouramis for something a bit different, or a few chocolate gouramis? Maybe some pencilfish?.....ooh, the choices are endless   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Nov 2012)

Hi all,
About 10 Norman's Lamp-eye (_Poropanchax normani_) <http://www.killi.co.uk/speciesProfile/Poropanchax/normani/>. They are a nice easy Killi with fantastic neon "eye shadow".

cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636 (22 Nov 2012)

Please don't put microdevario in such. A confined space - they are fast and need room.


----------



## Ady34 (22 Nov 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> Please don't put microdevario in such. A confined space - they are fast and need room.


Good point Darren. 
Pygmy rasboras would be good.
Ady.


----------



## louis_last (23 Nov 2012)

Boraras uropthalmoides is my favorite nano fish, you could keep quite a large group in a 50l. They're great to watch, mine tend to do their own thing most of the time but sometimes form a very tight group when I feed them. When they're happy and healthy these fish have really beautiful colors too. In my experience they are much bolder when kept on their own, even other peaceful tiny fish like otos and pygmy cories seem to intimidate them a bit. In a densely planted, mature tank they they don't need fed that often either. Mine have thrived for months at a time without any supplemental feeding by just eating various microorganisms native to the tank but I did seed it from the beginning with some cyclops and various cladocerans.


----------



## darren636 (23 Nov 2012)

That is a very colourful b. Uropthalmoides. An ma near me have a group that I think are a new trigonostigma. Almost identical as the boraras.


----------



## stu_ (23 Nov 2012)

As above, Embers always look good in a planted tank.
Open topped, or lid to the tank?
Most Rasboras are good jumpers


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 Nov 2012)

I have got 14 Ember Tetras which you can have for £1.00 each. They shoal beautifully and are a contrast to the green plants. Check out Google Images for Ember Tetras.

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9 ... LNfyPNQEQk

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9 ... tPgmQ1_QJg

Steve


----------



## gazza19 (26 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.
 Particularly like the Galaxy Rasboras, Mosquito Rasboras and the Boraras, but only by google images. Went in search of seeing real life examples but none of the 5 LFS that I visited had any of these. Any good stores around Nothamptonshire or within 30 miles that I should visit?
Failing that I could just take a punt and order on-line, which web stores do you recommend? 

Thanks again
Gazza


----------



## darren636 (26 Nov 2012)

Online? Kesgrave on eBay, tri mar, sweetknowle aquatics. Cannot recommend Kesgrave highly enough. Fantastic service


----------



## louis_last (28 Nov 2012)

I understand Tyne Valley can ship, I haven't used them but they look pretty good and they have mosquito rasboras. Galaxy rasboras are pretty common, if you bide your time I bet some pop up in one of your locals.


----------



## LancsRick (2 Dec 2012)

I'm debating what to go for in my 180l Rio, because I'd like quite a big shoal to contrast again the iwagumi "lawn" I've just planted (needs to grow in!), and the large vertical open space I've got in the tank. From reading this thread and others, I'm thinking of the following options (largely price dependent, going to ask my LFS for quotes on 50+).

- Ember Tetras
- Boraras (various)
- White Cloud Mountain Minnows
- Microdevario (various)

Criteria: Must be plant safe, shrimp safe (amano), and get along with otocinclus.

Any thoughts welcome (thought I'd keep this in a similar topic, but I'll gladly create my own if OP would prefer).

Cheers.


----------



## darren636 (2 Dec 2012)

50 cardinals is too many in a 180, embers and any of the boraras are fine.


----------



## LancsRick (2 Dec 2012)

Good shout Darren, thanks - I was thinking of Neons in terms of size. I've edited my post. Also edited to include microdevario as an option. Quite keen to have something bright and striking rather than anything subdued, as much as I love the minnows in my other tank...


----------



## darren636 (2 Dec 2012)

microdevario  kubotai are crazy ,dumb fish. they are not interested in exploring or searching for food, all they do is squabble. microdevario nana might be a better choice. boraras are much more interesting, they get around, search all the areas and explore.


----------



## LancsRick (3 Dec 2012)

My LFS is going to get me a price on the boraras, but had a couple of other suggestions, what do you guys think...?

- Rasbora Maculata - I've looked at this and it seems like a really nice fish, although a couple of things I've read note that this can be quite a sensitive fish. Can get these for £1 a fish.

- Microrasbora erythromicron (Dwarf Emerald Rasbora) - Seems like a really good potential candidate. Fairly robust, good looking, but a bit pricier (£1.99 each).


----------



## darren636 (3 Dec 2012)

Maculata should be boraras maculata. D. Erythromicron are related to the c p d  ,they come from lake inle and must have. Alkaline water. Unlike the others who do best in acidic. How about microrasbora rubescens , too?


----------



## LancsRick (3 Dec 2012)

My tap water is pH 7-8 and very soft, so should suit them well. The not looked at those, I'll have a nosey later, the thanks for all the advice Darren!


----------

